#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [活動回顧] 校慶裝扮

## 月光銀牙

前陣子是我高二的校慶，因為校慶非常無聊，所以我自己帶著我的狼裝邊繞校園邊發糖果

雖然我狼裝適用上次那一套，不過我有大幅的修正跟改進，所以放上來分享

照片是歪的抱歉


月月......


後來我有看鏡頭(真的有


跟教官合影(是主教~~~


跟同學拍照


其實還有小紅帽陪我(小紅帽的斗篷也是我親手逢的


我要抱抱~~\◎w◎/


各位再見~~~


有許多人跟我拍照，大部分是女生，男生都大喊；欸你看!有渥維克(註1)
也有人抱我(爽爽的)

*但是!!*

有人拉我的尾巴!打我的頭!打開我的下巴 QAO
(我知道他們沒有惡意，可是真的很可怕)

貼心小提醒；記得補充水分，不要太高興而忘記喝水，這很重要

(註1:英雄聯盟角色
以上

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  銀牙：

      本狼原先以為去年就非常精彩了，沒想到銀牙今年的精彩度更是破表哪！！！不過，也許是本狼的錯覺，去年銀牙的眼睛是黑色的，今年卻變成藍色？總而嘷之，將獸裝從十幾分鐘的變裝秀用到長達幾小時的校慶園遊會上更是不簡單，時序已入五月算是初夏，最近又因為空梅台灣屢創高溫紀錄；銀牙能在這種艱困環境下穿了好幾個小時的獸裝，不只證明銀牙的敬業，更嘷明銀牙對獸圈的熱愛哪！！！ :wuffer_laugh: 

      銀牙有空的嗥高三也可以穿獸裝參加校慶喔！！！最後安摯謝銀牙提供這幾張珍貴照片！！！ :wuffer_grin: 

                                                                                              北極凍狼    斯冰菊    摯書

                                                                                                   狼版12年5月17日    21:01

----------


## 月光銀牙

> TO  銀牙：
> 
>       本狼原先以為去年就非常精彩了，沒想到銀牙今年的精彩度更是破表哪！！！不過，也許是本狼的錯覺，去年銀牙的眼睛是黑色的，今年卻變成藍色？總而嘷之，將獸裝從十幾分鐘的變裝秀用到長達幾小時的校慶園遊會上更是不簡單，時序已入五月算是初夏，最近又因為空梅台灣屢創高溫紀錄；銀牙能在這種艱困環境下穿了好幾個小時的獸裝，不只證明銀牙的敬業，更嘷明銀牙對獸圈的熱愛哪！！！
> 
>       銀牙有空的嗥高三也可以穿獸裝參加校慶喔！！！最後安摯謝銀牙提供這幾張珍貴照片！！！
> 
>                                                                                               北極凍狼    斯冰菊    摯書
> 
>                                                                                                    狼版12年5月17日    21:01







是冰菊耶~~

我打算把狼裝修一修，參加明年的ff

每次穿上狼裝的時候，心裡都是五味雜陳

高興變成狼，可是真的超熱的阿阿阿阿阿

眼睛變成藍色的原因是因為去年我其實看不到外面.......

而聽從貓的意見把眼睛改成藍色(其實我本來想做成綠色

----------


## 菜鳥

好棒喔,可以穿獸裝去學校
如果可以的話,我也好想要跟你一樣,可以在學校穿獸裝
我雖然也有獸裝,但是我沒有穿出去外面過,所以我很想穿出去試試看
不知道我現在可不可以這樣,真羨慕你 :jcdragon-want:

----------

